# Just to keep in touch



## Carole (Aug 3, 2011)

My name is Carole and for those of you who knew her, Jeanie was my mother. You may have also heard of my cat Shelby as well. Following the loss of my mother, I am the keeper of her most precious Nina whom she loved so much, and Kelsey her collie. I have joined this site as it warms my heart to see "Jeanie" as the person with the most posts, but I have been unable to access them. Thank you for welcoming me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Carole!

I was wondering who took Kelsey in. So nice to hear from you!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome, Carole! Your mother was a very special person and missed very much here. I hope you continue to post often and let us know how Nina and Kelsey are doing. Also we would love to hear more about your Shelby and about you. 
I hope you are doing well. I know how difficult it is to lose a parent.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Carole! I'm glad to hear from you. Do you have any pictures of Nina or Kelsey? (If you don't know already, we're obsessed with pictures.)


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome!!  Your mom was very nice...


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Carole!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Carole! It was very hearbreaking news about the death of dear Jeanie She was much loved on the Cat Forum.


----------

